# HUGE PLANT SHIPMENT!! 1000 POTTED plants and moss balls



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

hello

r2o Aquariums new shipment just arrived. 1000 potted plants and 150 moss balls have arrive in perfect condition. any questions call 905 808 4658
r2o aquariums
1370 dundas street east
unit 11

list of potted plants

hygro blue 
ammania 
baby tears 
cardamine	
bacopa	
glossostigma 
giant hygro 
hygro pinna 
hygro willow 
creeping charlie 
creeping jenny 
creeping jenny golden
ludwigia green
ludwigia red
ludwigia dark red
moneywort
mint charlie
red rotalia indica

anubias 

barteri 
coffeefolia 
conigensis 
frazeri 
hastifolia 
lanceolata 
minima 
nana 
nana petite 
nangi 

aponogetons 

madagascar lace 
ulvaceus 
crispus 


crypts 

Cryptocoryne blassii 
Cryptocoryne petchii 
Wendtii - Brown 
Wendtii de Witt - Red 
Wendtii - Green* 

ferns 

Bolbitis, Broad Leaf 
Bolbitis, Narrow Leaf 
Java Fern 
Java Fern Windelov (Lacy) 
Water Sprite - Indian Fern 
Water Sprite - Lace leaf 

lily like 

Dwarf Aquarium Lily 
Tiger Lotus (Red/Green) 
Spatterdock, Cape Fear 


sagittaria 

Broadleaf (Chilensis) 
Dwarf 
Subulata - Narrowleaf 

swords 

Chain, Sword- Narrow Leaf 
Chain, Sword- Broad Leaf 
Grandifolius 
Kleiner Bar 
Melon 
Oriental 
Ozelot - Green 
Ozelot - Red 
Radican 
Radican, Marble Queen 
Red Flame 
Red Rubin 
Rose 
Ruffle 
Uruguayensis 
Vesuvius 

Contortion - Giant Corkscrew 
Corkscrew 
Italian 
Jungle, Red 

misc baroot 

Cardinal Plant 
four leaf clover, Dwarf 
Four Leaf Clover 
Hairgrass, Dwarf 
Hygrophila 'Compact' 
Micro Sword 
Micro Sword, Giant 
Moss balls


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Any coral shipment coming in?What time are you there?


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

How much are you charging for these plants?


----------

